# Cleaning old oak desk



## Pat (Apr 9, 2008)

Greetings I have just joined this forum.
I have been trying to clean an oak desk that has years of grime on it. I have tried cleaning it with shop bought products without any success
Anyone out there with any ideas
Regards
Pat :wallbash:


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

What have you used so far? (product names).

If the finish is so old that it's worn away and the grime has worked into the wood itself, you might need to break out the sander to get rid of the dirt, then refinish.

A pic or two would be helpful as well, if possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I use a mild dish washing soap(Dawn)first, after dry use mineral spirits and/or naptha next. See how much ,if any, good they have done.

Jerry


----------



## shopchick (May 9, 2008)

*Current project*

I'm working on refinishing a table that someone had mistreated and gummed up the finish. They left it for some time that way and the whole thing was a mess. I've used Minwax's antique refinisher to remove the old finish without completely stripping it. I just put on a singe coat of stain to address some water marks and I'll finish it off with some poly. 

This is the first time I've used the Minwax refinisher and if you need to go all the way to removing the finish, it's a nice way to go without having to strip.

Good luck!


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

> I use a mild dish washing soap(Dawn)first, after dry use mineral spirits and/or naptha next. See how much ,if any, good they have done.
> 
> Jerry


Ditto


----------

